# Xampp or Apache on Powerbook G4



## pureai (Mar 8, 2007)

hi i am trying to install apache mysql and php on powerbook g4
but i get erros when i try to start apache /systempreferences/sharing/personal web sharing

any ideas?


i am using 800 mhz powerpc g4 1mb l3 cache 512 mb sdram


----------



## macuser9214 (Mar 10, 2007)

What are you doing? How are you trying to start it? What is the exact error?

More info needed.


----------



## wicky (Apr 3, 2007)

Install using MAMP and start the Apache server from the MAMP dashboard widget.

Works fine for me


----------

